# What Is The Best Mac Gold Color Ever?



## chavezwifey (Nov 4, 2008)

so i have bought all the gold colors that i know from MAC, i have,
goldmine,
jasmine,
juiced
gold mode,
gorgeous gold

and i just bought (i bought them from LJ waiting to arrive)

gold dusk
gold
old gold...

so whats the BEST gold color?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 4, 2008)

I love gold mode pigment.


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 4, 2008)

i like amber lights and woodwinked even tho that isn't a true gold but it falls in that family


----------



## sneaky9 (Nov 4, 2008)

i have amber lights and sable..both are very prettyyyy


----------



## rosasola1 (Nov 4, 2008)

I like, I think its called gold dust, too, but its from an online site called beauty from the earth... they are loose mineral pigments. They have a true gold color... very nice. I dust it over many eye looks and it adds a very slight gold highlight to the eye shadows and if you use it wet... then you've got yourself a gilded eye!


----------



## Cocopuff (Nov 4, 2008)

AMBER LIGHTS


----------



## geeko (Nov 4, 2008)

I think golden lemon is a very lovely true yellow gold from MAC.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_i like amber lights and woodwinked even tho that isn't a true gold but it falls in that family_

 
These were my two picks.

I would consider Woodwinked to be a gold, because it shows up that way on me *shrugs* 

I really hate frost finish but Honey Lust is good if you want a touch of gold glitter.


----------



## purplerinne (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_I think golden lemon is a very lovely true yellow gold from MAC._

 
definately Golden Lemon!!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 5, 2008)

gold pigment. it is SO beautiful


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Nov 5, 2008)

The best ever....just one.....well I can't pick so it would have to be Rose Gold pigment which is Pro but worth it to get your hands on and Golden Lemon Pigment for a clean bright yellow gold.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 5, 2008)

I love either Gold or Rose Gold pigments.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2008)

i absolutely love golden lemon, vintage gold and old gold pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as far as shadows go i have juiced but not so keen on the colour because on me it always turns out very orangey!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 5, 2008)

Sunpower from the Solar Bits


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_gold pigment. it is SO beautiful_

 
For a true gold color.  Gold (metal) pigment is amazing.  When applied wet it looks like liquid metal.

Here are some other gold-toned colors
Woodwinked
Rose Gold
Gold mode
Blonde's gold
Golden Lemon


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I love Glare, but it is discontinued


----------



## xxAngelxx (Nov 5, 2008)

Ooh, I LOVE Woodwinked and Amber Lights. For some reason, I haven't tried those gold pigments even though I keep meaning to. Maybe one day I'll actually go buy them!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have the gold pigs but as far as the shadows, Amber Lights hands down. At least on my complexion.  Just gorgeous


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 5, 2008)

I am loving Golden Lemon pigment.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 5, 2008)

Amber Lights and Woodwinked supporter!


----------



## xoleaxo (Nov 5, 2008)

woodwinked!


----------



## makeba (Nov 5, 2008)

Metal X Goldspice! before the creasing!


----------



## jigga_jenn (Nov 6, 2008)

Another <3er of Golden Lemon pigment. I just got it a few days ago and I think it's gorgeous, esp. when used in the inner corners.

I also love Woodwinked, but it's more of a bronze-y color on me.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 6, 2008)

Amber lights <333

Coppering if you like redder golds :3


----------



## stickles (Nov 6, 2008)

I hate Metal X, but I Loooove how metallic and lovely a gold Pure Ore turns out on me, if I could find that look in a powder shadow I'd be all set!


----------



## HoneyLicious (Nov 6, 2008)

golden lemon pigment is my favourite gold shade!!! also cocomotion and gold dusk pigment.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 6, 2008)

Definitely Woodwinked. Plus, it's light enough to wear everyday, but you still get a good color payoff.


----------



## LatinaRose (Nov 6, 2008)

Woodwinked is so not gold IMO.  I like Amber Lights, Gorgeous Gold, Golden Lemon, Old Gold, all of them really.  But I've been waiting waiting waiting for MAC to re-release Casino!!!  I've been in love with it since I saw it on one of SonRisa's pics.  It was Caesars Palace freakin GOLD.


----------



## trojanchick99 (Nov 6, 2008)

I love Cosmic from Moonbathe and the gold side of Heat/Element.


----------



## concertina (Nov 6, 2008)

Old Gold Pigment, pressed. I cannot live without this.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 6, 2008)

Amber lights. Haven't tried any gold piggies. I can't wait to... i think there is some in the warm piggie set from the little darling holiday collection so i will try them out.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok just got the Little Darlings pigs sets and the warm set has some beeaauuttifulll golds in it.  I swatched them and can't wait to try them out tomorrow.


----------



## Ebonyone (Nov 7, 2008)

Here is the Little Darling Warm Pigments swatch on NW45 skin. In order you see Gold Dusk, Gold Mode, Gold Stroke, Melon Pigments, and Reflects Antique Gold Glitter. 
Sparkles for everyone!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ebonyone* 

 
_Here is the Little Darling Warm Pigments swatch on NW45 skin. In order you see Gold Dusk, Gold Mode, Gold Stroke, Melon Pigments, and Reflects Antique Gold Glitter. 
Sparkles for everyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Since I'm new to the pigs and gliters, can you tell me how everyone uses the glitter?  Do you apply it over shadows and pigs or alone?


----------



## caitlin1593 (Nov 7, 2008)

just like everyone else, I LOVE Amber Lights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also just got gold dusk and really like how its not as yellow as a true gold, while still having the feel of a gold color


----------



## Ebonyone (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_Since I'm new to the pigs and gliters, can you tell me how everyone uses the glitter? Do you apply it over shadows and pigs or alone?_

 
This is my first time purchasing a glitter, so I have never used it. I do see folks using glitter mostly on the eyes. But I have also seen it used as a highlight and in other ways pigments are used like in nail polish. Youtube has a bunch of glitter use tutorials.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Nov 7, 2008)

This is for all the "old skool" heads:
Sleek...the best discontinued gold ever!


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 7, 2008)

woodwinked and ambering lights. but if you could only get one i would say woodwinked!!!!


----------



## statusmode (Nov 7, 2008)

I love golden lemon =]


----------



## tripwirechick (Nov 8, 2008)

I love Henna coming out with the Brunette Blonde Redhead collection <3<3<3 My other love is Femme-Fi.


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f188/best-gold-e...-brands-87153/


----------

